# Graco Tex spray Fast finish issue



## RefreshPainting (Jul 7, 2020)

Good Afternoon,

I recently purchased a Graco Tex spray fast finish about a week ago. Really like the hopper, the system was working great until today. I could not spray at low pressure (no the mud wasn't to thick I sprayed the same consistency the day before). Also when I tried to turn off the machine the off/on switch would not work I had to unplug it from the wall to turn off the rig. I tried to remove the panel and check for loose wires but no wires were loose. Anyone own this rig? Has anyone had this problem or any problems with this rig before? Thank you


----------

